# What wiring harness to buy



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

I am looking to upgrade my wiring harness. Ut not sure with one to get. I cuuenrtly have a used painless from a camaro that i was going to make work but i see a harness from ez wiring thats only 185 dollors. Has anyone used one of these harnesses before. Y are the y so mu h. CHeaper than painless. I k ow they say you get what you pay for but it looks almost the same as painless. It mite be a universal unit but for 300 dollors les ill connect my onw pigtails. Any advice on any harness anybody used or installed would help. Thanks guys


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

would be clearer if you describe what you are trying to change?


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

i would like to replace the entire wiring in the whole car but mainly concerned with changing the main fuse box to a modern fuse panal instead of the origonal glass fuses. i bought a used full 18 circut painless harness from haed lights to tail but it from a 69 camaro. i was gona try and use it to fit my 67 lemans. ez wiring has a complete 18 circit harness for gm for only 185.want to know if its a quality product or not. im kinda starting to run out of ny buget for my project. dont want to start hacking into my savings to finish it if i can help it. thanx for any info


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

American Autowire: Wiring Harnesses, Accessories, & Parts for GM Restoration, Modified Restoration & Custom Street Rod
I have been looking at these guys. They have kits with all the switches and all the wiring with the new style blade fuses. The ends already have all the fittings crimped and ready to be plugged into every factory plug.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Check out M&H first....then American Autowire second. Eric:cheers


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

You should talk to Bear, I'm pretty sure he changed out his wiring system completely on his 69.


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

Might also want to check out Reproduction Wiring Harnesses for America's Muscle Cars.


----------



## virginiavenom (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm using a painless wiring kit. and it is very very easy to install. I had 80% of the car wired up in one day taking my time. get the powerbraid stuff. awesome stuff. really is.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Josh.AZ.GTO said:


> You should talk to Bear, I'm pretty sure he changed out his wiring system completely on his 69.


I'm working on it . I'm putting all new harnesses "everywhere" from M&H. So far the engine compartment is 95% done and I'm working on the instrument panel next. Thought it would be done by this weekend but then it seemed like a good time to deal with a sound system too so I'm sidetracked for the time being to get all that worked out. 

In my case it's not all "plug and play" because I've ditched the engine-driven cooling fan for a pair of Spal electrics, replaced the factory a/c with an aftermarket unit, converted to HEI ignition, replaced the factory "idiot lights" and clock with a set of factory rally guages and in-dash tach, added a line-lock, and added a pair of electric exhaust cutouts. Now with the sound system solution in progress on top of all that it's wound up taking me longer than I expected to get the wiring done. :willy:

Everything I've seen so far about the M&H harnesses though has been very good. They're well made, match the factory wiring color codes, and are the right lengths.

Bear


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

:agree:agree:agree:agree


----------



## MaL (Jun 12, 2008)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but doesn't M&H offer excellent reproduction wiring that mimics the old wiring? They would be my first choice for repro.

For a new 12-circuit box and today's technology, I went with the full solution from American Autowire. They've been great help on the phone too with some questions I've had so far. I'm in the middle of wiring so can't give a the full feedback yet, but it's been pretty darn simple and I'm getting some help from an electrical friend.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

MaL, Yes M&H does Excellent repro harnesses, and are also very helpful over the phone. American Autowire is another great company. My friend used them to do some repro and custom harness work for his 58 Vette. Eric


----------



## Josh.AZ.GTO (Jul 11, 2009)

I have always heard great things about M&H. I just got a quote from them for my 70, and will most likely choose them.


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## wildj82 (May 1, 2010)

I did install a EZ wiring harness in my 64 Lemans. I am very happy with it and would not be concerned with the quality it is good. The installation went well but i did have a wiring diagram off this site's "sticky". I am sure Painless is more complete on connectors and more plug and play. Being in your position right now I would try comparing wiring diagrams on the camaro and gto and if similar I would use the Painless you already purchased.


----------



## foreevergoat (Oct 24, 2011)

Go with M&H I rewired my frame off 65 conv. with thier harnesses and I am very happy to say that all wiring fits and matches OEM perfectly.


----------



## Billy's Goat (Oct 21, 2010)

X2 on M&H. Completely rewired mine using their harnesses and the are great and 100% correct.


----------



## stracener (Jul 27, 2010)

I used M&H and they are great. They added feed wires at my request for electric fuel pump and electric fans. Replaced both front harnesses on my son's '72 GTO and I'm quite satisfied. It's worth a call, but likely is going to cost more $$ than your other options. Then again, I had some customization done to mine, so I'm not sure how the price will compare. Good luck!


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Bobby,

What did you decide to do? How did it go?

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## digitalmanchris (Nov 21, 2010)

I used Kwikwire from Minnesota. GREAT guys and an excellent product! I got the show special at my local Good-Guys show last year and scored their 22 circut set-up for $299. My car is 100% back together and the wiring was the easiest part. Everything is correctly color coded and labeled. Here's their site....

Kwik Wire ~ Products


----------



## joesweeting (May 8, 2011)

Digital,

I notice it states"cut to fit". How much cutting did you have to do?


Thanks, 
Joe

Sent from my ADR6425LVW using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

sorry for the lat reply i ended up buyimg a complete wiring harness from american autowire. the kit looks every good. hopefully i will be in the reinstalling stage within a few months


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

The difference between M&H and the aftermarket harnesses is sorta apples and oranges. The M&H product is a spot-on factory duplicate wiring harness and is by far the easiest to install. It's also more expensive. The aftermarket companies are also very good, but they're not close to stock. They are definitely preferred when you want to upgrade and run modern stereos, amps, etc. Make your decision based upon what you wish to accomplish moreso than cost, IMO.

I'm getting ready to install a Painless harness in the '72 Chevy C10 Stepside I'm restoring. I'll know soon how "painless" it is (or isn't).


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

chuckha62 said:


> I'm getting ready to install a Painless harness in the '72 Chevy C10 Stepside I'm restoring. I'll know soon how "painless" it is (or isn't).


I've "heard" they can be anything but painless. Let us know how it goes. My first vehicle was a '70 C10, 3 on the tree. Wouldn't mind getting a decent driver again...


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

The wiring from the origanal car was in decent condition but almost everyhong else on the car is going to be new so i might as well do the electrical too. Plus its nice workin wih new stuff pluss i have a electric fuel pump and running electrick fans so trying to splice them into a stock hasrnesswold b a pain. Ive gone this far with the car might as well go all out with it.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Since you're converting to electric fans, get ready... your stock alternator probably will not be able to keep up with the additional load, especially driving at night with the headlights on. I just went through this with the Beast and wound up converting it to a CS130 frame alternator that's internally regulated.

Bear


----------



## chuckha62 (Apr 5, 2010)

BearGFR said:


> Since you're converting to electric fans, get ready... your stock alternator probably will not be able to keep up with the additional load, especially driving at night with the headlights on. I just went through this with the Beast and wound up converting it to a CS130 frame alternator that's internally regulated.
> 
> Bear


Bingo! 65 amps isn't going to cut it.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Bobby, GET at least a 100 amp alt.......I used all M&H harnesses in my car. THEN, I added a "sub system" for my aftermarket stuff (fans, tranny cooler, stereo system, electric fuel pump) you will definately need the extra juice, like BEAR said!!!!!!!


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

I bought a 100 amp one wire black tuff stuff alt for any extra electronics that ill add. Fuel pump ,fans, serius radio and anything else I might add


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

That should be fine!


----------

